# Logger crushed by tree



## svk (Jan 1, 2016)

I knew this individual. Not well but he had purchased a boat from me several years ago. IIRC he has teen/college age kids.

http://www.duluthnewstribune.com/news/st-louis-county/3915432-man-dies-logging-accident-near-cook


----------

